
Black Friday and Cyber Monday Live Map - And1
https://datastories.shopify.com/
======
xal
We've had a live sales map for every Black Friday over the last 10 years.
Somewhat refined it every year with the web becoming better and better.

The first ones were a bunch of divs over a png of the world, then canvas with
SVG arcs, now webgl. It's a ridiculously busy time at Shopify each year and an
event we take very seriously to get right.

~~~
myth_buster
It's a tradition for me as well to stare at it and fiddle with it for a while.
Coming from ecommerce, the scale staggers me! This and what Alibaba does on
singles day. Kudos.

------
rvz
> Normal users

Yay it's Black Friday / Cyber Monday! lets keep shopping!

> HN Crowd

Oooh another lava lamp, look at all those live payments! That's cool!

> Tinfoilers

Is it me or is it scary that Shopify can see my live payments in real time?

> Me

Meh. It's a Friday, I'm going to party tonight.

~~~
beatgammit
We went to my sister's house for Thanksgiving, so we spent Black Friday
driving back home and then playing games together when we got home. We went
out the next day and got a few things (needed and snow gear), but mostly
avoided shopping.

It's way more relaxing to not bother with going shopping. There are plenty of
good deals throughout the rest of the year, so why fight traffic and crowds to
shop on one specific weekend?

------
cjlm
Open the dev console for some fun... debugShopify()

~~~
plusprotocol
Can you please give us more details or write a post on how you do this. Very
cool!

------
markdown
Not the same thing of course, but this reminded me of the video of the Chinese
sorting center after the 2018 11.11 (Singles' Day) sale:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjdpz05u2DY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjdpz05u2DY)

Singles Day is the worlds busiest shopping day.

------
deathanatos
China seems way too quiet. There's ~8k orders per minute, and only ~200 per
minute (~2.5%) come from China?

I feel like it is likely the "corporate" end is the HQ in America. But then
we're using these lines to calculate shipping distances.

Or, IDK, maybe everything is already in a warehouse on the mainland.

~~~
simplyinfinity
AFAIK China doesn't do much black Friday stuff. Iirc they have singles day
which just crushes BF in sales

[https://america.cgtn.com/2019/11/29/black-friday-how-us-
reta...](https://america.cgtn.com/2019/11/29/black-friday-how-us-retail-
stacks-up-against-chinas-singles-day)

------
Yizahi
Black Friday is useless, at least in my country. Half shops jack up priced a
few weeks before and then "discounted" to original level, another half just
set small sales on garbage tier devices at 5-10% level. It's like with
advertisements - I suppose some of them may be genuine, but I don't bother to
find out in a sea of scam and lies.

------
spiderfarmer
As someone who spent a bit too much time on designing and developing live Pi
powered dashboards for his home office I can truly appreciate a visualization
like this.

------
75dvtwin
I would characterize US's 2019 black Friday as:

\- 50% off things should not buy

\- 10-15% off things you cannot afford.

Ali's 11/11 in 2019 seemed to be more affordable.

------
reilly3000
This is quite an achievement in realtime viz. /r/dataisbeautiful would be
proud.

------
markus_zhang
I think Ali also has one for 11/11? Maybe I am mistaken...

